# Cooktop four wire to three wire



## satish (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello,

My house wiring is four wire (red, black, white and ground (copper)). My present cooktop is also four wire. This is connected through a terminal block. I want to install a new cooktop which is only three wire (red, black and ground(copper)). The new cooktop instructions say red to red, black to black and ground to ground. What do I do to the white wire that is a part of the house wiring. For the new cooktop, do I leave the house white wire untouched and connected at the terminal block and connect the rest (red to red, etc.)?

Thanks.


----------



## kok328 (Jun 2, 2011)

First off, you have to make no assumptions when dealing with electricity.
You have to verify that the black & red are originating from a 2-pole breaker and that the white wire is tied to the neutral bar in the breaker panel.
After you have verified this, then the white wire can be capped off with a wire nut (or just leave connected at the terminal block) and just use the red, black and ground.


----------



## satish (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. The braeker concerned is 2-pole. Both the old cooktop and new cooktop are 240V. In the old cooktop white neutral was probably needed for 120V indicator lights etc. In the new cooktop (three wire, red, black and ground) only 240V is needed.  I assume in this case, I can safely connect red to red, black to black, ground to ground and leave the house circuit white untouched on the terminal box.

Thanks veru much


----------

